# Safety nets & fences for the swimming pool



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all, 

Can anybody recommend anyone who installs Swimming Pool safety fences and nets.

Ive only found one company but want to get a few quotes before we make a decision.

I know you can buy the safety nets and install them yourself but apparently there a nightmare to fit. 

I would also appreciate your thoughts on the Safety nets or fences if you have had one installed.

Rgs Lynda


----------

